# 180 Acrylic



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here they are. Finally my 180 is cycled and had a hell of a time transfering my 16 red bellies over to the 180 but my method seemed to work pretty well. I hearded them with one net and caught them with a 10" one and then used the hearding net to cover them as to not have them flop around stressing themselves out. They did however chew a hole into one of my nets luckily I had an extra I hadn't even opened yet. Enough chatter and now for the pics.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is a wide angle of the whole tank. They are shoaling even better, swimming side to side playing follow the leader. Its mesmorizing.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

And on with the pics.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

whys the water yellow??? 
nice fish and pics

MAD


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

More pics you say?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

For some reason the camera is picking up yellow, if you're to look at it in real life its very clear...I think it might be picking up the reflection of the river rock. I'm putting a background on it soon.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Still more


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Yet more...got a little picture happy


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> For some reason the camera is picking up yellow, if you're to look at it in real life its very clear...I think it might be picking up the reflection of the river rock. I'm putting a background on it soon.


 maybe, sweet deal man. 
the fish look happy..

MAD


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Little further away.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Last pic


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

The water is very clear indeed, it looks like it could be in the wild kinda if you use your imagination, the p's are so cute and a lot more lively than they were in the 80. Very thrilled with my boy's setup I hope I can have one like that someday.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

How long do you expect the oscars to live?

~Dj


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm probably going to take them to the lfs tomorrow after work. I never planned on them coexisting once my piranha's got in there.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL didn't even notice the oscars in there

MAD


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, they're really hard to see....very small little guys.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice shoal man!!! Yeah, get those Oscars out of there. I know once your Ps are settled, they'll only look like different colored feeders.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

This sucks, I'm stuck at work right now...I can't wait to get home to see how my boys are doing.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice tank,setup and p..


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Very nice looking setup!! Got a question for you, how big are your reds in there?? Im getting a 180 in about a week and planning to put 20 1-2 inch reds in there to start. Just want an idea of how mine are gonna look down the road. My tanks measurments are gonna be 72x24x24. Is yours the same? Thanks for the help! Jake


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice RCR, maybe I could stop by and see them when I am in portland this summer.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

that is a nive collection you have!!! congrats


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very beefy reds. Nice.


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

feeder oscars?

the water looks yellow


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2003)

He claims that the camera is making the water look yellow. Did you buy the oscars to help cycle the tank or something?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I forgot to add my follow up to this, the oscars are gone now and back to the lfs so the piranha's dont eat em. As for the water seeming yellow my belief is that its simply the reflection of the light off the river rock on the bottom. I'm going to get some backing thats not white for the tank that should help. Our water is very clear hear so that is the only option I could think of why it may appear to be yellow when its actually very clear.


> jdk79 Posted on Apr 15 2003, 05:28 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Very nice looking setup!! Got a question for you, how big are your reds in there?? Im getting a 180 in about a week and planning to put 20 1-2 inch reds in there to start. Just want an idea of how mine are gonna look down the road. My tanks measurments are gonna be 72x24x24. Is yours the same? Thanks for the help! Jake
> Those are my exact dimensions, my p's range from 6.5"-9"
> GrosseGurke, just let me know when you're gonna be in town via PM or something and I can show you my set ups. For now you can check out kinda what it looks like with my video I took of my room.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish, but you need clearer water.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

That water is clear...it is I tell ya...it is. And this is what I say to all those who say it isn't


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Nice shoal man!!! Yeah, get those Oscars out of there. I know once your Ps are settled, they'll only look like different colored feeders.


i agree nice tank you guys have there


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice Pics! that's exactly the setup I plan on getting in the future. looks good!


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

i noticed that there are large rocks on top of smaller sized gravel. when you vaccum the gravel doesn't this disturb your layer set up?

nice tank, btw.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

It does and will continue to...I have no intentions of keeping it looking perfect as in the wild which is what I was hoping to accomplish the rocks and gravel are not carefully laid out like I first had them placed. Plus those rocks for some reason I think are the cause of the yellow glare in the back of the tank.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

That is the size of tank that I would like,but in an upstairs apt. right now,my downstairs neighbor would be wearing it as soon as I tried to get it full.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

icepick36m said:


> That is the size of tank that I would like,but in an upstairs apt. right now,my downstairs neighbor would be wearing it as soon as I tried to get it full.


 true,that is funny.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Actually my tank is in my bedroom with a ton of other tanks. My bedroom is upstairs...I guess I'm lucky enough to have solid flooring. I wouldn't trust an apartments flooring except for the ground floor since its reinforced by cement.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> That water is clear...it is I tell ya...it is. And this is what I say to all those who say it isn't


 You tell 'em rcr! I believe you. It looks clear to me.









Your tank looks great. I'm sure that it will be continuous enjoyment for years to come! I can't wait to get a bigger tank!

Great setup!


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

Great Setup, and family of friends! Do you change the inside around a lot or leave it be for months at a time?


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Rawdeal419 (Feb 16, 2003)

nice


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> rosecityrhom said:
> 
> 
> > That water is clear...it is I tell ya...it is. And this is what I say to all those who say it isn't
> ...


 I believe you RC.. since the git-go, you were one of the few who had the best methods and helping me with advice when I was a newbie.









No doubts here man!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice P shoal, nice tank!


----------

